# Amadeus lascia Sanremo, ipotesi Cattelan per il 2022



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus non condurrà Sanremo il prossimo anno*. Dopo due edizioni di fila, una di grandissimo successo con ascolti record e questa di quest'anno caratterizzata da ascolti sotto le aspettative, vista anche l'assenza di pubblico, l'azzardo di un cast un pò troppo rivolto ad un pubblico giovane e ospitate importanti mancate all'ultimo momento come quella di Naomi Campbell che alla fine è stata costretta a rimanere negli Stati Uniti a causa delle restrizioni per il covid-19 volute dal presidente Joe Biden.

"_Non ci sarà l'Ama ter, lo abbiamo già deciso io e Fiorello, ci abbiamo scherzato. Se un giorno la Rai vorrà ancora affidarci il festival, magari prima che facciamo 70 anni, sarà una grandissima gioia. Ma il terzo consecutivo non ci sarà_" ha dichiarato oggi il presentatore Rai in conferenza stampa che, dunque, non esclude un ritorno al Festival ma che di certo non avverrà già l'anno prossimo.

Chi sarà il suo successore? TvBlog fa il nome di *Alessandro Cattelan*, il quale è appena approdato in Rai e che già a maggio condurrà un programma in prima serata sulla prima rete. Cattelan, già nel 2020, fu vicinissimo alla conduzione ma alla fine, dopo una dura lotta interna tra i vertici Rai, gli è stato preferito Amadeus.

TvBlog fa anche altri nomi, citati dai social, ma poco probabili, sono Milly Carlucci, Mara Venier, Maria de Filippi, Gerry Scotti, Antonella Clerici, Paolo Bonolis, Laura Pausini e Simona Ventura .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus non condurrà Sanremo il prossimo anno*. Dopo due edizioni di fila, una di grandissimo successo con ascolti record e questa di quest'anno caratterizzata da ascolti sotto le aspettative, vista anche l'assenza di pubblico, l'azzardo di un cast un pò troppo rivolto ad un pubblico giovane e ospitate importanti mancate all'ultimo momento come quella di Naomi Campbell che alla fine è stata costretta a rimanere negli Stati Uniti a causa delle restrizioni per il covid-19 volute dal presidente Joe Biden.
> 
> "_Non ci sarà l'Ama ter, lo abbiamo già deciso io e Fiorello, ci abbiamo scherzato. Se un giorno la Rai vorrà ancora affidarci il festival, magari prima che facciamo 70 anni, sarà una grandissima gioia. Ma il terzo consecutivo non ci sarà_" ha dichiarato oggi il presentatore Rai in conferenza stampa che, dunque, non esclude un ritorno al Festival ma che di certo non avverrà già l'anno prossimo.
> 
> ...


Tra i conduttori degli ultimi anni è stato sicuramente quello più spontaneo e trasversale. Mi dispiace molto, quest'anno è stato parecchio penalizzato dalla situazione attuale.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus non condurrà Sanremo il prossimo anno*. Dopo due edizioni di fila, una di grandissimo successo con ascolti record e questa di quest'anno caratterizzata da ascolti sotto le aspettative, vista anche l'assenza di pubblico, l'azzardo di un cast un pò troppo rivolto ad un pubblico giovane e ospitate importanti mancate all'ultimo momento come quella di Naomi Campbell che alla fine è stata costretta a rimanere negli Stati Uniti a causa delle restrizioni per il covid-19 volute dal presidente Joe Biden.
> 
> "_Non ci sarà l'Ama ter, lo abbiamo già deciso io e Fiorello, ci abbiamo scherzato. Se un giorno la Rai vorrà ancora affidarci il festival, magari prima che facciamo 70 anni, sarà una grandissima gioia. Ma il terzo consecutivo non ci sarà_" ha dichiarato oggi il presentatore Rai in conferenza stampa che, dunque, non esclude un ritorno al Festival ma che di certo non avverrà già l'anno prossimo.
> 
> ...



Gerry Scotti non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus non condurrà Sanremo il prossimo anno*. Dopo due edizioni di fila, una di grandissimo successo con ascolti record e questa di quest'anno caratterizzata da ascolti sotto le aspettative, vista anche l'assenza di pubblico, l'azzardo di un cast un pò troppo rivolto ad un pubblico giovane e ospitate importanti mancate all'ultimo momento come quella di Naomi Campbell che alla fine è stata costretta a rimanere negli Stati Uniti a causa delle restrizioni per il covid-19 volute dal presidente Joe Biden.
> 
> "_Non ci sarà l'Ama ter, lo abbiamo già deciso io e Fiorello, ci abbiamo scherzato. Se un giorno la Rai vorrà ancora affidarci il festival, magari prima che facciamo 70 anni, sarà una grandissima gioia. Ma il terzo consecutivo non ci sarà_" ha dichiarato oggi il presentatore Rai in conferenza stampa che, dunque, non esclude un ritorno al Festival ma che di certo non avverrà già l'anno prossimo.
> 
> ...



A livello musicale questa edizione non mi soddisfa. 
Poca roba.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A livello musicale questa edizione non mi soddisfa.
> Poca roba.


Concordo, qui ha sbagliato Amadeus. Probabilmente sperava nell'effetto coprifuoco, che però non ha funzionato anche perchè i giovani le robe le guardano in streaming e per lo più in differita. C'è da dire, che i suoi festival hanno dato più spazio agli sketch che alla musica ed il fatto che anche quest'anno a riempire la scaletta c'erano le robe tra lui e Fiorello cominciava a diventare ripetitivo. 

Lo stesso errore lo fece Fabio Fazio nel 2014, che fece un sanremo uguale a quello dell'anno prima, con la Littizzetto come spalla e ancora Crozza come ospite che fece un monologo molto parac.lo per cancellare i fischi dell'edizione precedente, mentre Carlo Conti dimostrò proprio che bisognava fare diversamente ed infatti è stato l'unico, almeno in tempi recenti, a fare ascolti crescenti nei suoi tre sanremo condotti. Comunque quest'anno sarebbe stata un'impresa per chiunque fare bene, il pubblico si dice conta tipo il 10% di share.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo, qui ha sbagliato Amadeus. Probabilmente sperava nell'effetto coprifuoco, che però non ha funzionato anche perchè i giovani le robe le guardano in streaming e per lo più in differita. C'è da dire che comunque i suoi festival hanno dato più spazio agli sketch che alla musica ed il fatto che anche quest'anno a riempire la scaletta c'erano le robe tra lui e Fiorello cominciava a diventare ripetitivo.
> 
> Lo stesso errore lo fece Fabio Fazio nel 2014, che fece un sanremo uguale a quello dell'anno prima, con la Littizzetto come spalla e ancora Crozza come ospite che fece un monologo molto parac.lo per cancellare i fischi dell'edizione precedente, mentre Carlo Conti dimostrò proprio che bisognava fare diversamente ed infatti è stato l'unico, almeno in tempi recenti, a fare ascolti crescenti nei suoi tre sanremo condotti.



A livello musicale non ho più rivisto le edizioni che ho ammirato con Baglioni.
Ma Baglioni è un maestro in questo. 
Claudio ha celebrato Sanremo e la musica italiana come pochi.
Avrei preferito più musica e meno cabaret. 

Evidentemente Amadeus ha pensato la gente avesse un fisiologico bisogno di leggerezza. 
Io avrei preferito più qualità.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A livello musicale non ho più rivisto le edizioni che ho ammirato con Baglioni.
> Ma Baglioni è un maestro in questo.
> Claudio ha celebrato Sanremo e la musica italiana come pochi.
> Avrei preferito più musica e meno cabaret.
> ...


Il Sanremo 2018 con Baglioni a livello di musica uno dei migliori di sempre, sono d'accordissimo. Molti pezzi validi come quelli dei Decibel, Diodato, Red Canzian, Luca Barbarossa, Ron, Max Gazzè, Mario Biondi (fece un pezzone troppo sottovalutato purtroppo), Ornella Vanoni. Non ho digerito la troppa propaganda politica, invece. 

Quello dell'anno dopo un disastro, canzoni brutte, una delle coppie di conduzione peggiori e mal assortite di sempre (Bisio e la Raffaele) e Baglioni ultra demotivato perchè sapeva sarebbe stato l'ultimo che avrebbe fatto. 

Comunque a livello musicale per me i peggiori, almeno in epoca recente, sono stati quelli del 2014 e 2015 con la vittoria del Volo (non mi capacito di come abbia fatto il botto quell'edizione, non c'era una canzone bella e c'erano addirittura Platinette e i soliti idioti in gara).


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Marzo 2021)

Ridicolo anche solo pensarlo, forse passerà in Rai quest'anno e gli daranno qualche programmino per vedere come si comporta


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ridicolo anche solo pensarlo, *forse passerà in Rai *quest'anno e gli daranno qualche programmino per vedere come si comporta


È già in Rai e farà un programma a maggio è scritto nel primo post. Tra l'altro, il direttore di Rai 1 Coletta oggi in conferenza stampa non ha smentito.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A livello musicale questa edizione non mi soddisfa.
> Poca roba.



Diciamo che fa çağare, perché le canzoni sono tutte inascoltabili, segno che o li hanno scelti male,o la musica italiana è in declino irreversibile


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus non condurrà Sanremo il prossimo anno*. Dopo due edizioni di fila, una di grandissimo successo con ascolti record e questa di quest'anno caratterizzata da ascolti sotto le aspettative, vista anche l'assenza di pubblico, l'azzardo di un cast un pò troppo rivolto ad un pubblico giovane e ospitate importanti mancate all'ultimo momento come quella di Naomi Campbell che alla fine è stata costretta a rimanere negli Stati Uniti a causa delle restrizioni per il covid-19 volute dal presidente Joe Biden.
> 
> "_Non ci sarà l'Ama ter, lo abbiamo già deciso io e Fiorello, ci abbiamo scherzato. Se un giorno la Rai vorrà ancora affidarci il festival, magari prima che facciamo 70 anni, sarà una grandissima gioia. Ma il terzo consecutivo non ci sarà_" ha dichiarato oggi il presentatore Rai in conferenza stampa che, dunque, non esclude un ritorno al Festival ma che di certo non avverrà già l'anno prossimo.
> 
> ...



scelta che diventerà scontata per mancanza di alternative. 

secondo me amadeus avrebbe fatto volentieri tripletta l'anno prossimo, ma gli ascolti un pò scarsi e il fatto di fare un sanremo a porte chiuse l'hanno penalizzato molto e gli hanno fatto cambiare idea. 
poi anche a livello musicale secondo me ha floppato, ok svecchiare ed evitare di invitare le solite mummie che si vedono solo a sanremo, ma quest'anno ha fatto delle scelte troppo di nicchia, troppa gente mai sentita o cmq sconosciuta al pubblico generalista di rai 1.


----------

